# Gecko Contest Vote (please vote again)



## PuffDragon (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry, had to start the voting over to make it fair for all the entries. Lets vote!

Ok time to decide who won. Please vote for your favorite.

1. leoares27






2. fisherman





3. akward_silence91


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 13, 2008)

lol sorry


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 13, 2008)

vote for me. i dont have a gecko and would really like to try one out. specially a crested they are too sick.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 13, 2008)

As good as my poetry is, don't vote for me, I was just showing off my word weaving skills. Phew, glad I got this post in before the votes started flowing :-D All great pictures, good luck everyone!


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 14, 2008)

i voted for your poetry because it made me laugh. hmm, now who should i vote for?


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 14, 2008)

lol someone vote for me.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 15, 2008)

keep on voting for your faves. we need to know the answer.


----------



## leoares27 (Oct 16, 2008)

when does this end anyway??
i'm leaving tomorrow and will be back monday some time.
good luck to u guys...its gonna be close!


good luck and have a great weekend!
Sarah


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

I would like to congratulate Sarah (leoares27) on winning the Crested Gecko!!! Well done!


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 22, 2008)

darn


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

akward_silence91 said:


> darn



Sorry bro, good try!


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 24, 2008)

Man I leave for a little while and you guys go and have a contest. Boy I wish I had of gotten in on this. LOL How's everyone doing?


----------

